# saint jean



## Outrak (10 Feb 2008)

SO i applied to rmc, but my gut feeling is that I'm not going to get in, not with the marks i had anyways...
however i know there is an option to attend a junior year at st jean in Quebec if your marks arnt good enough. I was wondering if anybody who knows could tell me what the range of marks are who get selected to go to st jean...???






as well, does anyone know if we can send our gr 12 semester 1 marks in for consideration?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2008)

With a post like that, I wouldn't accept you.  What Grade level in English have you successfully achieved?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2008)

From the Campus Fort St-Jean website, maybe you can find some answers or contact staff there that might know.

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/ocdt/engraph/home_e.asp


----------



## Outrak (11 Feb 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> With a post like that, I wouldn't accept you.  What Grade level in English have you successfully achieved?




grade 12. And I did pretty well too. 

I apologize for writing phonetically on your precious forum.
lets not flame each other, please.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2008)

Outrak said:
			
		

> i know there is an option to attend a junior year at st jean in Quebec if your marks arnt good enough.



IIRC, that is not the purpose of junior year at St-Jean. It exists to bring Quebec students to the same level as the rest because of the different education system.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> IIRC, that is not the purpose of junior year at St-Jean. It exists to bring Quebec students to the same level as the rest because of the different education system.



But people from other provinces with weaker marks will go there as well to get them up to speed.

Max


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> But people from other provinces with weaker marks will go there as well to get them up to speed.
> 
> Max



Thanks max, i leaned two things today........


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2008)

Outrak said:
			
		

> grade 12. And I did pretty well too.
> 
> I apologize for writing phonetically on your precious forum.
> lets not flame each other, please.



Then now is the time to start and put some of what you learned, but are failing to demonstrate, to work.  This is a site that expects you to behave like a professional.  Communication skills are expected to be on a high level, especially amongst the more educated and those endeavoring to become officers.  In the CF, the failure to communicate in a clear, concise and effective manner can lead to someone's death or injury.  It is not a joking matter.  So far, you don't seem to take it serious enough.  Look back at what you have posted here, including the title of this topic, and reflect on what impressions you have given to all who are reading your posts.

As the Lighthouse keeper said to the US Navy; "Your call."


----------



## Celticgirl (11 Feb 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As the Lighthouse keeper said to the US Navy; "Your call."



I always wondered if this one was an urban legend.  ;D


----------



## TCBF (11 Feb 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I always wondered if this one was an urban legend.  ;D



- Suburban legend.

 ;D


----------



## dwalter (11 Feb 2008)

I haven't heard this urban/ suburban legend. I'm feeling really out of the loop now.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2008)

dwalter said:
			
		

> I haven't heard this urban/ suburban legend. I'm feeling really out of the loop now.


http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthouse.asp


----------



## benny88 (11 Feb 2008)

dwalter said:
			
		

> I haven't heard this urban/ suburban legend. I'm feeling really out of the loop now.



  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4098.0.html - Military Urban Legends

Edit: Damn recceguy and his fast fingers.


----------



## dwalter (12 Feb 2008)

I have to say that was quite the enjoyable read. Thanks for posting it recceguy, and you as well benny88.


----------



## Smitty1690 (23 Feb 2008)

Outrak,
In response to your post, yes you can send in your grade 12 first semester marks. I did, although I sent them the first day I received them, so if you haven't already I suggest you do so soon. 
Smitty.


----------



## Smitty1690 (26 Feb 2008)

Also I've been hearing different things about the whole St. Jean thing. The first recruiter I spoke to, told me that it's possible to go to St. Jean if your marks are not high enough for RMC. This was weeks ago...yesterday I spoke with another recruiter and he told me differently, and that unless you applied as a junior applicant, you will not be considered for St. Jean.  I spoke with a third recruiter today, and he told me that St.Jean is only for training and quebec students. Apparently those of us outside Quebec cannot be Junior applicants?? Well I'm confused...Does anyone know more about this??


----------



## billypark (26 Feb 2008)

I applied as a junior applicant this year for RMC St. Jean-sur-Richelieu.  My application was supposed to go through the 1st round of the selection process, but my CFAT, medical, and interview were booked much too late.  I am guessing that some people in Ontario (or Quebec, wherever HQ is) are looking over my file this week, and my recruiting centre (CFRC Vancouver) will be hearing from them sometime in March.

Now, to answer your question.  I can only tell you what the people at my CFRC told me.  I am graduating 2 years early from high school (there is a program here in BC that lets a few people do that) and turned 16 only recently.  The RMC liason for BC (a man by the name of Terry Senft) told me I could apply as a Junior Applicant.

Secondly, (I am not 100% sure about this) but I think that the people who check the box for Junior Applicant will be given priority for spots at RMC St. Jean.  I also read somewhere on this forum that the people who do not get accepted into RMC Kingston due to, say, a lower average will be given the option to attend RMC St. Jean.

I hope that helps, and the best of luck to you.

RMC/ROTP Hopeful,
Billy Park

1. RMC
2. UBC (ROTP)
3. SFU (ROTP)


----------

